# Maltese in Wash DC Area



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Just saw this posting of a Maltese boy in Arlington, VA under a rescue organization that services the Wash DC, MD, VA area. I think that a foster may have been found according to a posting, but he would then be available for adoption. Please spread the word and inquire.
Petfinder Adoptable Dog | Maltese | Arlington, VA | CoCo-FOSTER NEEDED ASAP

Apparently this rescue has been besieged by dogs, 17 in one day and is looking desperately for homes and fosters. 

I just sent an e-mail to find out if indeed they have a foster.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Coco the Maltese in Arlington VA has a foster but needs a furever home. Please consider him and pass the word. Here's the link to him again: Petfinder Adoptable Dog | Maltese | Arlington, VA | CoCo-FOSTER NEEDED ASAP


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

So precious! If any of our SM friends adopts, I live in Richmond VA and could help with meeting/transport  .


----------

